# démarrer Zen Pinball



## jlchm (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je viens d'installer le jeu "Zen Pinball" sur mon tout nouvel iPad air et franchement là, je tourne en rond :  je ne vois pas comment démarrer une partie.

Il y aura bien un internaute pour éclairer ma lanterne?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Les plateaux sont à lancer à droit de l'écran.


----------



## jlchm (4 Mai 2014)

Quand je lance le jeu je ne vois aucun plateau nulle part!

J'ai exploré toutes les icônes en bas à gauche de la page d'accueil : 

Options-Succès...Aide

mais je n'ai rien vu qui me permette d'afficher un quelconque plateau et de lancer une partie.

J'ai alors installé Pinball 3 qui affiche à l'ouverture : 

Restauration des plateaux impossible pour le moment.
Réessayez ultérieurement

Décidément...


----------

